# My first product on KM



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe I knit common gauge, but I knit lace. So my measurement is not calculated accurate. It is wide and short )


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It is really beautiful, I love it. Leonora


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I truly believe this is a great inspiration!!!
Just beautiful...


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Really beautiful? It is loose and big for me ..... cry.......
Thanks Leonora and ajcharb....


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think that it looks brilliant. If this is the first garment that you have made on a knitting machine then you are truly gifted. I don't think that it needed to be smaller, the style of it suits being on the loose side and it will be a lot cooler the size it is.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you gather it in back? If not, it looks as though it fits perfectly...You knit a very pretty top, congratulations on your first effort


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

It is lovely.


----------



## ritter (Mar 19, 2011)

It's BEAUTIFUL. Only if i could knit this good. You have really inspired me to keep trying. Great job.


----------



## TheTreadmillKnitter (May 22, 2012)

That is lovely!!! Great job!!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

That is beautiful! If that is you in the photo it looks fine to me - it's certainly not too short. Moira


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys, this young lady have been learning to machine knit for only 2 months! And this was her first project . I'm in awe just as well.
_(Các chị em, cô gái trẻ trung này mới học đan máy có 2 tháng thôi! Mà đã tạo ra được sản phẩm đầu tiên như thế này. Tôi cũng rất là ngạc nhiên.)_

Deadlock, when you emailed me and said it was big, I thought of being very big, not like this. It's a little loser than what you'd like it to be but it's not big. This turned out very nice. You should be very proud of it! 
_(Lúc em email cho chị nói là áo rộng thùng thình, thì chị lại tưởng không mặc được. Chị không thấy rộng lắm đâu em. Chị thấy áo rất là đẹp và đan khéo lắm đó. Em nên hãnh diện mới đúng.)_

If you'd like, you can put on a thin belt around it to give some curves.
_(Nếu em muốn, em có thể đeo dây lưng mỏng để cho có eo và không cảm thấy rộng.)_

As for hand crochet the edges, that is normal. Many of us do the same thing.
_(Còn vụ đan/móc viền bằng tay là chuyện thường. Nhiều người cũng làm như vậy._

Here's a tip for next time. If you want a little curve at the waist, lower the tension when machine knit in that area. It will knit smaller stitches which will tighten up at the waist.
_(Kỳ sau, nếu em muốn áo có eo một chút thì em có thể chỉnh lại tension số nhỏ một chút ngay cái eo. Mũi đan sẽ nhỏ đi và áo sẽ hẹp lại chổ cái eo.)_


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful!! What an amazing job for someone only been knitting on a knitting machine for two months! I am too intimidated by them to even try at this point. you did an amazing job! Entity if you could please translate the gist of this to deadclock I would be ever so grateful! =)


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

absolutely beautiful! I am in awe of doing this after just a couple of months! you are a natural!!!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very beautiful and looks just right on you.
I wish I could do lace, always loose stitches and then gave up.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful......
if I could get that far on my MK, I'd think I've arrived.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all ... 
Perfect, thank you, Entity... because you had helped me a lot. 
I'm very glad. 
This is a great encouragement for me. I'll try more.
Thanks, Knitting paradise forum.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> It is absolutely beautiful!! What an amazing job for someone only been knitting on a knitting machine for two months! I am too intimidated by them to even try at this point. you did an amazing job! Entity if you could please translate the gist of this to deadclock I would be ever so grateful! =)


Ah, she understand English more than we think. If she doesn't, I'm sure she'll email me.

Deadlock has a bit more challenge learning machine knitting than most of us. Her language barrier mainly resides on the machine. All the marks on her Brother knitting machine are in Japanese characters! A foreign language that is not even close to ours.

LOL, she has an English version of the manual but at times, it's hopeless because of the Japanese characters on the KM.

Another thing she has to work with is the type of yarn and the style of the garment. It's hot year-round at where she lives (subtropical weather). Silk and cotton are among fibers that would be comfortable to wear, anything else would be too hot. For the same reason she's been creating lace or very thin garments.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Entity said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > It is absolutely beautiful!! What an amazing job for someone only been knitting on a knitting machine for two months! I am too intimidated by them to even try at this point. you did an amazing job! Entity if you could please translate the gist of this to deadclock I would be ever so grateful! =)
> ...


hihih... You really know me...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

What a beautiful job you did. Looks lovely on you.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Deadlock, why don't you weave a pretty satin ribbon around the waist? Not only it will bring in the waist but also dress up the garment.
_(Em thử dệt vào 1 miến dây xa-tanh chổ cái eo. Vừa đẹp mà lại làm eo hẹp lại nữa)_


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Entity said:


> Deadlock, why don't you weave a pretty satin ribbon around the waist? Not only it will bring in the waist but also dress up the garment.
> _(Em thử dệt vào 1 miến dây xa-tanh chổ cái eo. Vừa đẹp mà lại làm eo hẹp lại nữa)_


@Entity: ok, I take a tie under chest ... hihihi... I'll be younger 10 year :lol: 
But I really don't like these loose hems..


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you tried with a steam iron to flatten it down? 
_(em có thử dùng máy ủi có hơi chưa? Nó có thể ép xuống và co lại rìa áo.)_


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't like clothes that fit tight any way. I don't see anything wrong with it. With it being open lace like that you can change the style and feel of the top by wearing a different color shirt under it when it gets a little cool outside.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful! I wish I had that top! 
If you want it to fit tighter, you could sew the side seams to make it fit more closely to your body. 
I have made some of my sweaters fit better by using the sewing machine to baste a new seam (using long stitches on the sewing machine), wear the sweater around the house for a while to see if it is comfortable. Then if it seems to fit the way I want, I sew the seam with a sewing machine set for regular straight seaming, then again with a zigzag stitch right next to the straight stitch but closer to the original seam. Then I cut off the fabric to get rid of the excess fabric. 

If I were doing this with your lacy top, I would be sure to do 2 of those zigzag rows to catch all the yarn threads, especially if I wanted the top to be form fitting (tight).


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

that looks smashing, It must have taken you ages.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

deadclock said:


> Maybe I knit common gauge, but I knit lace. So my measurement is not calculated accurate. It is wide and short )


Call it wide and short but it is beautiful and looks great.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

wow.....that's terrific.
what a beautiful job.
How long did it take you?
What type of Machine was it?
Patti


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

looks like you have been knitting for some time.i think it is great.wish i could have done as well in such a short time.it looks fine on you as well.barbara


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations!! Amazing for a beginner.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

That is beautiful and NOT large at all. Good for you using the lace carriage. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

WE have a new designer. This is beautiful.
The knitting machine world will be looking for you to come up with lots of beautiful patterns. and maybe become and instructor and bring more people to this wounderful new world of ours


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

It is gorgeous,cant believe it is your FIRST KM project. WOW!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

You have done a wonderful job on this master piece. Hope you will have many more to share with us.


----------



## DianaA (Jan 29, 2012)

So beautiful! I've been trying for months and have only made swatches! I'm going to keep working!
What machine and yarn did you use? Did you have a lace carraige?

Diana


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is really beautiful. I hope my first garment comes out as well. Did you use a patern or design it youself?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHat language are you writing in? Curious.


Entity said:


> Guys, this young lady have been learning to machine knit for only 2 months! And this was her first project . I'm in awe just as well.
> _(Các chị em, cô gái trẻ trung này mới học đan máy có 2 tháng thôi! Mà đã tạo ra được sản phẩm đầu tiên như thế này. Tôi cũng rất là ngạc nhiên.)_
> 
> Deadlock, when you emailed me and said it was big, I thought of being very big, not like this. It's a little loser than what you'd like it to be but it's not big. This turned out very nice. You should be very proud of it!
> ...


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

This is something I would wear!!! I love it. 
Julie


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful. Is it possible anyone could knit this with knit needles. It certainly is gorgeous.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

What a lovely sweater. The size looks fine to me.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

DianaA said:


> So beautiful! I've been trying for months and have only made swatches! I'm going to keep working!
> What machine and yarn did you use? Did you have a lace carraige?
> 
> Diana


Thanks DianaA 
My machine is Brother KH-820 and that yarn is cotton 100% of Vietnam. I have a lace carriage but I don't use in this pattern.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I, too, am impressed. It's just the t pattern I've been wanting to make for myself. Now, I'm inspired. Thanks for posting.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

euvid said:


> It is really beautiful. I hope my first garment comes out as well. Did you use a patern or design it youself?


Thank you.
I knit it with many little patterns in my book.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

euvid said:


> WHat language are you writing in? Curious.
> 
> 
> Entity said:
> ...


 I'm Vietnamese. My English is not good. So Entity used Vietnamese language to I can to learn clearly.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all about your encouragement for me.


----------



## justme26688 (May 24, 2012)

This is really really pretty...it looks like it fits great!
I've been looking for an inexpensive machine (between $1,000 and 1,500.) Any suggestions where I can find one?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful....fantastic beginning. I love starting something complicated from new too because I get bored with simple stuff. You learn so much that way.


----------



## DianaA (Jan 29, 2012)

You're English is great! You are too modest!

Diana.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

justme26688 said:


> This is really really pretty...it looks like it fits great!
> I've been looking for an inexpensive machine (between $1,000 and 1,500.) Any suggestions where I can find one?


You have your address hidden.
Ebay is a greaa place to buy a used amchine for very little.Starting at around $ and going up from there. First look on you tube and see what it is you want your machine to do. Then you will have at least an idea as to what to look for.
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/
http://www.yarn-store.com/knitting-machine-chart.html
http://www.daisyknits.com/machinesforsale.htm
http://www.customknitsmfg.net/studioknittingmachines.html
http://www.newtons.com/
THe last 3 are places in the U.S. that you can get new or used machines.
Many of us use old machines that are no longer made.
Do some research before you buy.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If that is a first attempt on a knitting machine, you are on your way to being a super wonderful knitter. Looks great!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful, I don't knit lace on the machine wish I did.


----------



## asimeral (May 2, 2012)

It's beautiful! I'd love to have one of those!


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

would love to know what kind of knit machine you have. been researching a bit and if you could comfortably knit something that beautiful as a first project, must be a nice machine


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

it is very beautiful. You should be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What I meant when I asked if it was gathered in back was if she pulled the extra/loose fabric to the back for the picture.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

You have done a wonderful job for being your first garment. The neck shaping and pattern placement is perfect. Can't believe you hand tooled all that lace work instead of using the lace carriage. I have a Brother KM 820
as well my husband was busy working on it last night. I brought it a few months ago off an auction site but the punch card reader isnt selecting all the neddles in the knitting area. If any of you clever people have any ideas on what could be wrong I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Hum... I recognize some of those lace patterns from the Brother Punch Cards.



KateWood said:


> What I meant when I asked if it was gathered in back was if she pulled the extra/loose fabric to the back for the picture.


Deadlock, here's your answer. Let me know if you didn't understand it.


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

That is a very beautiful sweater. Could you tell me where I would be able to get the pattern?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Its beautifull, Did you use a Lace carrage,I havent got one for the machine I have now,But when I used one on my old machine,It would bend or brake the needdles


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Its beautifull, Did you use a Lace carrage,I havent got one for the machine I have now,But when I used one on my old machine,It would bend or brake the needdles


I don't think she used the lace carriage. She did those lace by hand.

To what you have experienced with the lace carriage. That is true, the lace carriage does tend to bend and break needles easily especially when you use tight tension. Try to ease up the tension which will create looser stitches and see if that's help.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

This is link that teach knit lace but don't use Lace Carriage


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

If this is your first....wow! How are you going to top this. It is so beautiful.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

bluemoon knitter said:


> would love to know what kind of knit machine you have. been researching a bit and if you could comfortably knit something that beautiful as a first project, must be a nice machine


My machine KH 820 is second hand, but it is quite new.
I am a hand-knitter many year ago. I used my experience to learn knitting machine.  I also have take out yarn many time to get this garment. :roll:


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Entity said:


> Hum... I recognize some of those lace patterns from the Brother Punch Cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't use punch card in it.  
I still don't understand KateWood's meaning :roll:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't be too critical of yourself. It is beautiful, Really. I agree about the narrow belt.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

DianaA said:


> You're English is great! You are too modest!
> 
> Diana.


 I couldn't hear english on youtube to learn :thumbdown: 
My specialized vocabulaire isn't enough to understand.
I am glad when Entity helped me very much. :lol:


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

There have been some questionings on how Deadlock created this lacey top. I'm going to try and explain for her from what she told me.

Except for the edges, she did knitted this garment entirely on the knitting machine. She missed explaining when she said that she took the stitches out and knitted by hand. What she meant was she created the 3 types of lace patterns by hand manipulating stitches. A technique that you take _some_ stitches out from the needles and transfer or switch them to other needles and create the pattern.

When Deadlock mentioned that she had to take out from the machine, she meant that many times, she had to unravel and redo the work.

Deadlock didn't follow any written pattern for this garment. She simply just put together and knitted different lace stitches to create this top.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Patrina said:


> You have done a wonderful job for being your first garment. The neck shaping and pattern placement is perfect. Can't believe you hand tooled all that lace work instead of using the lace carriage. I have a Brother KM 820
> as well my husband was busy working on it last night. I brought it a few months ago off an auction site but the punch card reader isnt selecting all the neddles in the knitting area. If any of you clever people have any ideas on what could be wrong I'd love to hear from you.


I really use hand tool to knit this lace pattern. 
This is link to teach it.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> I still don't understand KateWood's meaning :roll:


_Chỉ hỏi em có lấy cái gì bóp ở đằng sau để cho áo nhỏ lại lúc chụp hình không.

Chị biết em chưa có hiểu biết cách tự làm lấy punch cards. Ý của chị là chị đã thấy các kiểu đó trên một cuốn sách có các kiểu punch cards. Thấy dể bị hiểu lầm, phải không?_


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Entity said:


> deadclock said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't understand KateWood's meaning :roll:
> ...


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> em chỉ mặc vào rồi kéo kéo cho nó giãn dài rồi kêu thằng nhóc con chụp. chứ nếu chụp cái áo kg, chắc là thảm lắm... nó ngắn mà rộng thùng thình.... để tối em chụp cái áo cho chị coi, chị xem rồi cười bể bụng... :lol:


Ok Kate. Here's your answer. She didn't gathered in the back. After she wore the top, yes that was Deadlock on the photo, she stretched the top lengthwise as much as possible to make it looked more lean. She was afraid that if she just took a photo of the top without wearing it, it would look wide and short. Her son took the photos.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous .. doesn't look too big at all!


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Its beautifull, Did you use a Lace carrage,I havent got one for the machine I have now,But when I used one on my old machine,It would bend or brake the needdles


It wouldn't bend or brake the needdles >>> with distance is 1 needle .
How do You can knit cable pattern?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> Mary Cardiff said:
> 
> 
> > Its beautifull, Did you use a Lace carrage,I havent got one for the machine I have now,But when I used one on my old machine,It would bend or brake the needdles
> ...


Deadlock, she meant when using the lace carriage, the needle bends and breaks. I'll explain...
_ Em hiểu lầm cổ rồi. Ý cổ nói là khi cổ dùng cái lace carriage thì kim hay bị cong hoặc gẩy đi. Vụ này rất là đúng vì có nhiều kiểu đan khi sang mũi đan này qua mũi đan kia, nó kéo kim gần nhâu nên dể bị cong. Còn khi kéo cái lace carriage qúa nhanh cũng sẽ làm cây kim bị gẩy.

I'll show you how to do cables. That's what I'm trying to email back to you._


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Entity said:


> deadclock said:
> 
> 
> > Mary Cardiff said:
> ...


I am sorry.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

I think it is lovely too!  Well done!


----------



## knittinglise (Mar 31, 2012)

Are you kidding me? this is just gorgeous,,,I should do so well!! now you must tell us,,,,what is the pattern, and what machine did you use,I would love to try it myself....Lise


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Here you are. Hope you will knit a nice garment. Sorry, I only have that. Good luck. :lol:


----------



## knittinglise (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you so much, I have printed the pattern that you sent me,,,,,,Lise


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

You are an inspiration to all of us. It just shows what can be done if you really try. Maybe we should all look at what we knit and try doing something as beautiful has these Lacy Tops you created. Its so easy to slip into the habit of knitting the plain cardi or sweater because its easy and quick. EXCELLENT AND WELL DONE. Shirley


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks all.
I am sure that All we'll work better if we hardly work.
I hope to introduct my other garment soon 
Good luck.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Oh I love it...pretty.


----------



## dancerz123 (Jan 8, 2012)

A natural Machine knitter! ... Lovely.... the fit is nice.... Sweaters tend to cling if too snug, you did perfect ... All of us seem to share the same opinion, 'wish we could do such a fabulous job as newbies' ... *kudos*


----------

